# My no name...



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

He was sick for the past week, got dropsy, and passed away last night. I had a hard time sleeping because of it...

I'll miss my little baby-faced betta. Even if I didn't have a name for him...

He was a really sweet little boy.

RIP no name


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm sorry <33 RIP, little guy. Did you ever get to see his tail grow out? Or was he a PK?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

His tail has always been that length. It's shapped more like a VT than a PK though, but I was never really sure what his tail type was. :s


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry! He was a cute little guy.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Aw. He was a cutie.  I'm sorry Jupiter.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

sorry. His tail and small ventrals make him look like a girl to me. Either way may he rest in peace


----------

